# Comment nettoyer les traces de doigts sur un Macbook blanc ???



## lulu59 (19 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un Mac book blanc de juillet 2007 et j'en suis entièrement satisfait, quelle superbe machine et quelle facilité d'utilisation 

Par contre, malgré le fait que je me lave toujours les mains avant d'utiliser mon Macbook blanc, il y a beaucoup de traces sur les touches du clavier et à côté du trackpad. 

Comment nettoyer tout cela ?? et avec quel produit ??

Merci et bonne soirée à tous

Luc


----------



## macl0lo (19 Janvier 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'ai un Mac book blanc de juillet 2007 et j'en suis entièrement satisfait, quelle superbe machine et quelle facilité d'utilisation
> 
> ...



Avec






 


Je suis plus là...


----------



## lulu59 (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mac book blanc depuis juillet 2007 et j'en suis super satisfait 

Par contre, il y a pas mal de traces autour du trackpad comme de petites traces grasses  et j'aimerais les enlever sans enlever la peinture ??

Le problème du blanc est qu'il faut toujours avoir les mains propres et même avec cela les traces se voient  

Merci à tous pour une solution miracle


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

Sujet moultes fois abordé dans chez MacGé, mais bon on petit bis repetita ne fera pas de mal  
Le mieux pour nettoyer un mac book blanc c'est un produit pour les vitres transparents et un chiffon doux ! Moi je fais ça depuis mon premier Ibook et tout va bien !  
Sur l'appel store tu as des produits spéciaux, certes un peu chére mais aprés tu peux les commander sur Ebay !  

Keep on cleaning !​


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2008)

j'aime bien la ressortir celle-là !


----------



## David_b (22 Janvier 2008)

ma méthode favorite pour nettoyer l'écran  :love:


----------



## Cecile60 (22 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'aime bien la ressortir celle-là !


Euh, ça peut paraître bête, mais toutes les "éponges magiques" fonctionnent ? J'en ai une Mr Propre, alors je demande :rateau::rateau: Aucun risque pour l'écriture sur les touches ?

Parce qu'au bout de 2 mois, j'ai sur la barre d'espace et le shift deux traces qui ne partent pas, même avec un produit spécial acheté sur l'Apple Store, enfin produit pour les écrans d'ordi, pas forcément pour le clavier cela dit.

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2008)

Cecile60 a dit:


> Euh, ça peut paraître bête, mais toutes les "éponges magiques" fonctionnent ? J'en ai une Mr Propre, alors je demande :rateau::rateau: Aucun risque pour l'écriture sur les touches ?
> 
> Parce qu'au bout de 2 mois, j'ai sur la barre d'espace et le shift deux traces qui ne partent pas, même avec un produit spécial acheté sur l'Apple Store, enfin produit pour les écrans d'ordi, pas forcément pour le clavier cela dit.
> 
> Merci



deux ans d'utilisation, toutes marques confondues, et j'ai toujours mes touches


----------



## Cecile60 (22 Janvier 2008)

Super merci, je vais tester ça dans la soirée alors, parce qu'au bout de 2 mois, déjà tâché le MabBook ça le fait pas ..

En tout cas pour ce qui est de l'écran, iClean est super !


----------



## desertea (22 Janvier 2008)

Il faut aussi faire la différence avec les traces d'usures !!!!!
Certaines touches (les plus utilisées) ainsi que le trackpad s'usent. En fait, leur surface se patine.
Surtout visible sur le côté en contre jour. Mais sur ce type de "tâches" je crois que l'on ne peut rien faire !!!


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2008)

desertea a dit:


> . Mais sur ce type de "tâches" je crois que l'on ne peut rien faire !!!



si.......

patiner les autres.....


:rose:


----------



## Cecile60 (22 Janvier 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Il faut aussi faire la différence avec les traces d'usures !!!!!
> Certaines touches (les plus utilisées) ainsi que le trackpad s'usent. En fait, leur surface se patine.
> Surtout visible sur le côté en contre jour. Mais sur ce type de "tâches" je crois que l'on ne peut rien faire !!!



Evidemment mais bon, un MacBook eu à Noël avec déjà des tâches alors que je m'en sers 2h/jour ça m'étonnerais que ce soit de l'usure.. parce que sinon dans 2 ans :hein:


----------



## TiLu (23 Janvier 2008)

Cecile60 a dit:


> Evidemment mais bon, un MacBook eu à Noël avec déjà des tâches alors que je m'en sers 2h/jour ça m'étonnerais que ce soit de l'usure.. parce que sinon dans 2 ans :hein:


Oui oui, on voit à travers


----------



## michou_us (23 Janvier 2008)

question bète mais pour un Macbook noir,es ce qu'on obtient le même resultat?merci


----------



## Pifou80 (23 Janvier 2008)

michou_us@hotmail.fr a dit:


> question bète mais pour un Macbook noir,es ce qu'on obtient le même resultat?merci



NON surtout pas!

Pour le macbook Noir, faut utiliser le Karcher, y'a que ça...


bon d'accord, mais c'est pas de ma faute, le fil était déjà pourrit avant, pitié, nan... nan... nan...:sleep:


----------



## desertea (23 Janvier 2008)

Cecile60 a dit:


> Evidemment mais bon, un MacBook eu à Noël avec déjà des tâches alors que je m'en sers 2h/jour ça m'étonnerais que ce soit de l'usure.. parce que sinon dans 2 ans :hein:



Pour ma part, le mien comportait déjà quelques traces d'usures après quelques semaines d'utilisations.
Mais cette usure (cette patine) ne bouge plus par la suite. En fait, de mate la surface devient brillante. 
Ca ressemble à des tâches de gras, mais ce n'en est pas !!!


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Pour ma part, le mien comportait déjà quelques traces d'usures après quelques semaines d'utilisations.
> Mais cette usure (cette patine) ne bouge plus par la suite. En fait, de mate la surface devient brillante.
> Ca ressemble à des tâches de gras, mais ce n'en est pas !!!


 
c'est effectivement de la "patine", comme sur n'importe quel clavier noir mat.... tel que le logitech que j'utilise actuellement et qui est brillant à beaucoup d'endroits !



Pifou80 a dit:


> bon d'accord, mais c'est pas de ma faute, le fil était déjà pourrit avant, pitié, nan... nan... nan...:sleep:


 
:mouais: .... jusque là, c'était pas pourri je trouve  



michou_us@hotmail.fr a dit:


> question bète mais pour un Macbook noir,es ce qu'on obtient le même resultat?merci


 
le même résultat avec quoi ?


----------



## phenixor (24 Janvier 2008)

[Moi osi j'ai un mac book blanc, oublie les eponges et tout, meme produit nettoyant apple marche mal, moi ma methode est du disolvant, tout part mais fait attention ne pas frotter comme un malade, Bonne seance de nettoyage.
Phenixor


----------



## desertea (24 Janvier 2008)

*ATTENTION*, certains dissolvants contiennent de l'amoniaque, et je suis pas sûr que le plastique aime trop ça !! (une certaine tendance à fondre !)


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2008)

phenixor a dit:


> [Moi osi j'ai un mac book blanc, oublie les eponges et tout, meme produit nettoyant apple marche mal, moi ma methode est du disolvant, tout part mais fait attention ne pas frotter comme un malade, Bonne seance de nettoyage.
> Phenixor


 
du disolvant   euh, c'est radical là...... ton clavier est utilisé dans une carrosserie/atelier de mécanos ??


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2008)

Chiffon micro fibres à peine humide, écologique, pas cher et radical ! Sans danger en plus.


----------



## michou_us (25 Janvier 2008)

Citation:

                Posté par Arlequin
                le même résultat avec quoi ?

la même chose qu'avec une éponge?


       Citation:

                  Posté par Pifou80
                  NON surtout pas!
                  Pour le macbook Noir, faut utiliser le Karcher, y'a que ça...
                  bon d'accord, mais c'est pas de ma faute, le fil était déjà pourrit avant, pitié, nan... 

 tu metones car il y a quelques traces de doigt qui restent ,j'ai acheté des lingettes Fellowes pour écran et pour le reste mais c'est pas super super !!! Ils en restent encore quand je frottes bien et sur l'écran c'est pas mal mais quand sa sèche ,il reste les coulures.Si sa vous intéresse http://www.fellowes.com 

désolé pour les citations mais je sais pas comment faire


----------



## sparke655 (25 Janvier 2008)

Ouais concernant ton probleme moi j'utilise un produit nommé (Monster screen cleaner) Je l'utilise tout de meme pour netoyé mon clavier et mon Mac complement.....Satisfaction garantie


----------



## QMeuh (25 Janvier 2008)

Personnellement j'utilise de l'alcool à 99% avec des cotons, toute la crasse part immédiatement. Evite juste le trackpad avec l'alcool


----------



## desertea (25 Janvier 2008)

Pour l'écran j'utilise un produit très efficace, mais je ne sais pas si il est facile à trouver ?
Il est conditionné en pistolet et il est habituellement utilisé pour les vitres !!! (bref vitres) 

Pas de trace, pas de coulure, pas cher !!!! mais difficile à trouver !!! lol


----------



## AroneDevil (26 Janvier 2008)

J'ai un macbook depuis mars 2007, je l'ai presque jamais nettoyer un coup de patte humide de temps en temps, mais ces derniers je sentais que certaines touches crochaient un peu,
J'ai démonté les touches et j'ai tout nettoyé à l'alcool à bruler "sauf l'écran ou j'ai employé un produit spécial pour écran" 
J'ai aussi nettoyé le trackpad avec l'alcool.
Résultat impeccable. il est comme neuf !!!


----------



## Toz (27 Janvier 2008)

C'est pour ça que je l'ai pris en noir, mon macbook...
Finis les problèmes de crasse.
Bon, d'accord il est plus cher, mais faut savoir ce qu'on veut, hein!...


----------



## gentleboy83 (29 Janvier 2008)

Je confirme l'alcool. Du mêùe type qu'on trouve en pharmacie, pour les petits bobos... Avec ça, le clavier devient comme neuf !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

bonjour à vous tous
J'ai un problème et je me permets de remonter ce fil.

J'ai voulu dessiner avec un de mes marqueurs favoris (celui-ci en noir). mais là, quand je enlever le bouchon, et sans savoir pourquoi ni comment la cartouche à volé et bien sur en direction de mon macbook tout blanc tout propre (J'ai changer le clavier il y a à peine trois semaines  ).

Donc le temps de me dire durant les 2 micro-seconde M****, une belle tache noir de cet encre est venue "mourir" sur mon clavier.

J'ai tout essayer, éponge Mr Propre, coton-tige légèrement humidifié à l'alcool à 90°, mais rien y fait    

Vous avez une idée de génie????


----------



## adrenergique (22 Mars 2008)

rechanger le clavier....

Je vois pas, désolé.


----------



## .Spirit (22 Mars 2008)

Ou colorier le reste en noir 

Nan, franchement, je vois pas, j'ai un amrqueur aussi près de Macbook, et j'ai déjà pensé àa ça: "s'il touche le Macbook, je suis mal...".

Ca coûte combien un topcase ?


----------



## adrenergique (22 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Ou colorier le reste en noir
> 
> Nan, franchement, je vois pas, j'ai un amrqueur aussi près de Macbook, et j'ai déjà pensé àa ça: "s'il touche le Macbook, je suis mal...".
> 
> Ca coûte combien un topcase ?


`

cher.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Ca coûte combien un topcase ?



Désolé, je sais pas, car bien que n'étant plus sous-garantie, Apple me la changé "gratos" car j'étais simultanément une des victimes du jaunissement et des fissures   

Et le mettre tout en noir, va me coûter cher en marqueurs :love: :love:


----------



## adrenergique (22 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Désolé, je sais pas, car bien que n'étant plus sous-garantie, Apple me la changé "gratos" car j'étais simultanément une des victimes du jaunissement et des fissures
> 
> Et le mettre tout en noir, va me coûter cher en marqueurs :love: :love:



Remarque, tu peux essayer de le faire passer en garantie: premier cas de noircissement intempestif de top case.


----------



## desertea (22 Mars 2008)

Tu as testé le white ?

Je crois que les produits qui seraient efficaces sur ta tâche, seraient pas très bon pour le plastique !!! (acétone par exemple !!)


----------



## adrenergique (22 Mars 2008)

Tout ce qui est issu de la pétrochimie en général est pas très bon pour le plastique (issu lui aussi de là).
Sauf quelque rares exceptions que je ne me risquerai pas à t'énumérer. 
Dans tous les cas essaye sur une petite zone test dans un coin avant d'y aller franchement.


----------



## .Spirit (22 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Tout ce qui est issu de la pétrochimie en général est pas très bon pour le plastique (issu lui aussi de là).
> Sauf quelque rares exceptions que je ne me risquerai pas à t'énumérer.
> Dans tous les cas essaye sur une petite zone test dans un coin avant d'y aller franchement.



Ou directement sur la tâche, sans déborder. De toute façon il n'a rien à perdre, alors plutôt que de risquer d'abîmer autre part (même si c'est pas très visible), autant tout "donner" à la tâche 

Enfin, après, je ne suis pas responsable :x


----------



## desertea (22 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Ou directement sur la tâche, sans déborder. De toute façon il n'a rien à perdre, alors plutôt que de risquer d'abîmer autre part (même si c'est pas très visible), autant tout "donner" à la tâche
> 
> Enfin, après, je ne suis pas responsable :x



Aurais-tu une photo de la scène de massacre ?


----------



## adrenergique (22 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Ou directement sur la tâche, sans déborder. De toute façon il n'a rien à perdre, alors plutôt que de risquer d'abîmer autre part (même si c'est pas très visible), autant tout "donner" à la tâche
> 
> Enfin, après, je ne suis pas responsable :x



Oui, remarque.... C'est certain que ça risque plus grand chose...


----------



## .Spirit (22 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Aurais-tu une photo de la scène de massacre ?



Négatif :x


----------



## adrenergique (22 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Négatif :x



Ba oui, c'est pas ton ordi pourquoi t'aurais des photos toi? J'ai pas tout compris :rateau:


----------



## desertea (22 Mars 2008)

Oups !! ma remarque s'adressait au maladroit !!!  (Antoine59)


----------



## .Spirit (22 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Oups !! ma remarque s'adressait au maladroit !!!  (Antoine59)



je me disais aussi...


----------



## Natouuu (22 Mars 2008)

Moi personnellement je nettoie le clavier de MB avec un mouchoir en papier imbibé d'un peu d'eau et c'est nikel ça part tout seul ! Alors tant que ça marche j'utilise cette méthode pas chère...

Bisouxx


----------



## desertea (22 Mars 2008)

Natouuu a dit:


> Moi personnellement je nettoie le clavier de MB avec un mouchoir en papier imbibé d'un peu d'eau et c'est nikel ça part tout seul ! Alors tant que ça marche j'utilise cette méthode pas chère...
> 
> Bisouxx



Essaye sur une trace de marqueur noir, tu risques d'être surpris par l'efficacité du mouchoir papier imbibé d'eau !!!


----------



## Kellward (24 Mars 2008)

Puisqu'on est dans les outils de nettoyage, j'en profite pour poser une question pas directement liée à un macbook : Mon écran principal (un LG - je suis toujours sur PC pour mon desktop oui je sais c'est mal) a comme des petites tâches dessus, de saleté générale je suppose. J'ai donc essayé de le nettoyer avec un nettoyant optique (style VU), qui est sensé marcher sur les écrans... Mais ces saletés ne sont pas parties... 

Connaissez-vous d'autres moyens de nettoyage pour écran qui me permettraient d'éviter de faire fonde l'écran ou de le casser ? (javais pensé au marteau ou à l'acide mais I decided against eventually)


(si ce message est complètement hors-sujet, j'accepterai la décapitation  )


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

Kellward a dit:


> Puisqu'on est dans les outils de nettoyage, j'en profite pour poser une question pas directement liée à un macbook : Mon écran principal (un LG - je suis toujours sur PC pour mon desktop oui je sais c'est mal) a comme des petites tâches dessus, de saleté générale je suppose. J'ai donc essayé de le nettoyer avec un nettoyant optique (style VU), qui est sensé marcher sur les écrans... Mais ces saletés ne sont pas parties...
> 
> Connaissez-vous d'autres moyens de nettoyage pour écran qui me permettraient d'éviter de faire fonde l'écran ou de le casser ? (javais pensé au marteau ou à l'acide mais I decided against eventually)
> 
> ...



Ca doit être des p***** de taches si ça part pas avec ce genre de trucs... 

Eau tiède? Desfois y'a rien de mieux.


----------



## desertea (24 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Ca doit être des p***** de taches si ça part pas avec ce genre de trucs...
> 
> Eau tiède? Desfois y'a rien de mieux.



Voici un outils à ne pas négliger !!


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

Plus simple, moins cher: 






EDIT: je viens de voir les inscriptions sur l'"elephant bleu".
Il semblerait qu'il n'ai pas la même connotation outre atlantique...


----------



## David_b (24 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Plus simple, moins cher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elles sont sympa tes peluches... poupées gonflables   faut pas t'excuser :rateau:


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> elles sont sympa tes peluches... poupées gonflables   faut pas t'excuser :rateau:



Qu'est-ce que tu crois...


----------



## marc-book (5 Avril 2008)

Salut tous 

Moi j'ai une astuce , la gomme , celle qui gomme le trait mon crayon à papier ... pour les traces de doigts sur mon bô macbook blanc .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'ai un Mac book blanc de juillet 2007 et j'en suis entièrement satisfait, quelle superbe machine et quelle facilité d'utilisation
> 
> ...



avec du typex


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2008)

Avec un chiffon doux et non pelucheux   ou du typex aussi ca marche bien avec les macbook


----------

